#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Timer extraction & mining  in environmental engineering free pdf download

## akansha gupta

The chief product that  forests supply is wood like timbers. Major forest products consist of  timber small wood and fuel wood. Indian forests produce about 5,000  species of wood, of which about 450 are commercially valuable. Hard  woods include important species such as teak, ironwood, mahogany etc. 

 	These woods are used for constructional purposes. Population explosion  had its tremendous pressure on demand for timber and other wood.  Consumption of wood for industrial uses is more in developed countries  than the developing countries. India has abundant timber. It accounts  half of the total biomass produced by a forest. But demands may become  still higher in future.

  	That increase in demand cannot be met from what we produce at present.  Total requirement of timber in the year 2000 was 46.755 m3 (based on  DCPPT, 1983). It is a matter of serious concern that the present  generation man has forgotten the value of forests. The reckless felling  of trees from the very beginning of the present century without caring  for environment





  Similar Threads: Phyllite in environmental engineering  free download The Mineral AUGITE in environmental engineering  free pdf download Water conservation in environmental engineering  free pdf download Deforestration in environmental engineering  free pdf download biodiversity in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------

